# ***WaveSkimmer by MODWHEEL released with intro deal***



## David Donaldson (Feb 11, 2018)

MODWHEEL (in association with ShapedNoise) have finally finished the WaveSkimmer pulse machine. Kirke from ShapedNoise had a brilliant, germ of an idea, and it's only taken about a year of agonising by all of us to bring it to fruition. It's had a lot of minds on it, this one, some sharp and some not so.
The trick was to make a very complex machine simple and it took a while to nail it.
It has both pulse and pitch step generators that are unbelievably easy to manipulate in all sorts of ways, on the fly.
Comes with over 150 snapshots to get you started (please make sure you read the instructions on snapshot installation, or you will be missing out on a big part of the functionality of WaveSkimmer)
Without further ado and raving it can be yours for the intro price of US$49 (till the end of February)
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/waveskimmer

Here's a promo to hypnotise you.



And here's a quick run through that will give you a pretty good idea of what WaveSkimmer is all about.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm hypnotized already!Looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 12, 2018)

The future is here.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 12, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> The future is here.



Looks and feels like you are really having so much fun in making these demo's,it's infectious!I'm just in the process of shifting my studio to another part of the house, so I'll have to wait until i get to play with WaveSkimmer,damb!


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 13, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> MODWHEEL (in association with ShapedNoise) have finally finished the WaveSkimmer pulse machine. Kirke from ShapedNoise had a brilliant, germ of an idea, and it's only taken about a year of agonising by all of us to bring it to fruition. It's had a lot of minds on it, this one, some sharp and some not so.
> The trick was to make a very complex machine simple and it took a while to nail it.
> It has both pulse and pitch step generators that are unbelievably easy to manipulate in all sorts of ways, on the fly.
> Comes with over 150 snapshots to get you started (please make sure you read the instructions on snapshot installation, or you will be missing out on a big part of the functionality of WaveSkimmer)
> ...



Downloaded this morning. This thing is all kinds of crazy goodness. You guys never disappoint.


----------



## stephengallagher (Feb 13, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> MODWHEEL (in association with ShapedNoise) have finally finished the WaveSkimmer pulse machine. Kirke from ShapedNoise had a brilliant, germ of an idea, and it's only taken about a year of agonising by all of us to bring it to fruition. It's had a lot of minds on it, this one, some sharp and some not so.
> The trick was to make a very complex machine simple and it took a while to nail it.
> It has both pulse and pitch step generators that are unbelievably easy to manipulate in all sorts of ways, on the fly.
> Comes with over 150 snapshots to get you started (please make sure you read the instructions on snapshot installation, or you will be missing out on a big part of the functionality of WaveSkimmer)
> ...



I LOVE THIS! I have all of your libraries and you make such great stuff! Thank you!!!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 13, 2018)

I love Modwheel! Their stuff is inspiring and very well recorded.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 13, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I love Modwheel! Their stuff is inspiring and very well recorded.


Ditto. Not only does WaveSkimmer have wonderful, organic acoustic sounds, but it's ultra-fun to just explore and play with. I now have 4 Modwheel libraries, have zero buyer's remorse about any of them, and will quite possibly eventually get their whole line...

...When Woody Allen quipped that the Southern Hemisphere "never quite caught on", he must not have known about MW.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 14, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> The future is here.



Oh good; I thought it would never get here. So now, what'll we call tomorrow?

('Sound's great, you three).


----------



## elpedro (Feb 15, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Oh good; I thought it would never get here. So now, what'll we call tomorrow?
> 
> ('Sound's great, you three).


Yesterday today was tomorrow and tomorrow today will be yesterday....


----------



## fiestared (Feb 15, 2018)

Immediate buy, great tool..


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 15, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Oh good; I thought it would never get here. So now, what'll we call tomorrow?
> 
> ('Sound's great, you three).


Now that the future his already here we enter 'Post Future' which unfortunately meant death by asphyxiation for the guys in the vid for not wearing proper breathing apparatus while trampolining on the moon.

After that comes some dark days for everyone as we go through 2 world wars but then we eventually get to the summer of love, which goes great for a few years until the drugs get too strong but does leave us with some beautiful music, especially some shit hot guitar playing.
Things go dark again around 2017 but do come right the following year after a small musical software company based in New Zealand come up with some virtual instruments that have such emotional resonance the whole world is entranced and the veil is lifted. Music and arts are restored to their real place of value.
Eventually that small software company becomes so big that they manage to buy Google, Amazon, Apple and a bunch of other shonky corporations and immediately pay all the back taxes those companies have been avoiding thus saving the world.

After post future comes 'Futurest' where the sun explodes in a giant explosion, the greatest note ever played.
So it's all looking good.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 15, 2018)

Well thank you for the clarification there, DaDo (I like the "'rest' part). I'm glad to see you have your heads on straight.

Can you offer us any comfort as to how _"End of Trumps"_ plays into (or 'out of') all of this?

(Boot)


----------



## Quasar (Feb 15, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> Now that the future his already here we enter 'Post Future' which unfortunately meant death by asphyxiation for the guys in the vid for not wearing proper breathing apparatus while trampolining on the moon.
> 
> After that comes some dark days for everyone as we go through 2 world wars but then we eventually get to the summer of love, which goes great for a few years until the drugs get too strong but does leave us with some beautiful music, especially some shit hot guitar playing.
> Things go dark again around 2017 but do come right the following year after a small musical software company based in New Zealand come up with some virtual instruments that have such emotional resonance the whole world is entranced and the veil is lifted. Music and arts are restored to their real place of value.
> ...



I could quibble with you about the causes leading to the demise of the Summer of Love (which I only know from history). Also our sun, alas, is not massive enough to nova, but will turn into a red giant and die a very long slow death via heat dissipation. I hope it doesn't suffer...

But other than that, excellent broad-based summary of the road we're on!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 16, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Well thank you for the clarification there, DaDo (I like the "'rest' part). I'm glad to see you have your heads on straight.
> 
> Can you offer us any comfort as to how _"End of Trumps"_ plays into (or 'out of') all of this?
> 
> (Boot)


Boot, Oh yes that's another event that happens early in 2018. Trump totally gets what's coming to him. 
How the North Koreans managed to abduct him and ship him back to North Korea is never quite revealed. They sure do have harsh prison camps over there though.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 16, 2018)

_Yippee! Tomorrow's past has not yet arrived._


----------



## Steve Lum (Feb 16, 2018)

In case any Modwheel folks around, website purchasing appears to be compromised, hangs after paypal login.

EDIT: When paypal dialog comes up select the credit card option and it works. Got my new toy


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 16, 2018)

Steve Lum said:


> In case any Modwheel folks around, website purchasing appears to be compromised, hangs after paypal login.


I recall that I couldn't see a way to pay w/ PayPal on their site, so have just paid direct w/ charge card.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 16, 2018)

Steve Lum said:


> In case any Modwheel folks around, website purchasing appears to be compromised, hangs after paypal login.


We've been in contact with Paypal a number of times this week about these issues. They keep insisting that it is not them but the customers bank stopping bank to bank transfers. Maybe being based in New Zealand raises some imaginary bank issues?
*It should work if you pay using a credit/debit card.*
Most people aren't having any problems, it just seems to be a few based in US and Canada?
We are looking into other payment options at the moment to try and finally sort this.
Do let us know if you are having any problems, the more information we have the better in dealing with it.
We are around and will answer your emails.
Our apologies if you are experiencing an issue.


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 17, 2018)

This looks awesome. I'm in! You at Modwheel have somehow managed to channel what it was like to be inside Peter Gabriel's head in the early 80s into a Kontakt instrument, er, pulse machine.


----------



## skythemusic (Feb 19, 2018)

Bought and already used as a basis for a new song! Now to save up for the lowdown...


----------



## VinRice (Feb 19, 2018)

You guys have an interesting take on the Melodic Minor scale...


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 21, 2018)

One more week of the WaveSkimmer intro deal. It goes from $US49 to $US69 on 1st March.
Here's a reflective vid, while you think on it.
"Now or later, now or later.....................Now"


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 21, 2018)

VinRice said:


> You guys have an interesting take on the Melodic Minor scale...


Thank you.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 25, 2018)

WaveSkimmer gets a 5 star review form Strong Mocha.
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/02/22/waveskimmer-modwheel-review/


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 25, 2018)

O.K... *O.K!* _I bought the damned thing. _I hope you're happy. ( 'don't know what I'm gonna' do for dinner the next couple of nights...).

This had better be good. You promised it would make me a creative genius, right?

BTW - In my sig is a new piece (written in memory of my recently departed friend - John Wall) in which I've use a couple of MODWHEEL instruments.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 25, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> O.K... *O.K!* _I bought the damned thing. _I hope you're happy. ( 'don't know what I'm gonna' do for dinner the next couple of nights...).
> 
> This had better be good. You promised it would make me a creative genius, right?
> 
> BTW - In my sig is a new piece (written in memory of my recently departed friend - John Wall) in which I've use a couple of MODWHEEL instruments.


Very happy. If you're John Wall piece is anything to go by, then our stuff is making you a creative genius.


----------



## gregh (Feb 25, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> Boot, Oh yes that's another event that happens early in 2018. Trump totally gets what's coming to him.
> How the North Koreans managed to abduct him and ship him back to North Korea is never quite revealed. They sure do have harsh prison camps over there though.


The weird thing about that abduction is how nobody in the US really said anything at the time, people just went about business as usual and pretty much got on with their lives as if nothing had happened.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 26, 2018)

Gettin' my 'Skimmer on.

_*Oh this is gonna' be fun!
*_
('only a couple of days left - better hurry.)


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 27, 2018)

Last day of the US$49 intro deal. Goes up to US$69 on March 1st.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 27, 2018)

You guys have some dope libraries. I may to break the law and partake.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 28, 2018)

And don't forget, it's March 1st in NZ waaay before it's 3-1 in the 'States.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 1, 2018)

Last orders......get in now. We are holding off switching to full price for another 5 hours.


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 6, 2018)

I bought it and love it!
I hope to see it evolve in time.
Something very similar with 4 sequencers from Homegrown Sounds with very reasonable price in the link below

Procession Midi Sequencer for Kontakt 5

https://hgsounds.com/product/procession-midi-sequencer-for-kontakt-5/


----------



## shapednoise (Mar 6, 2018)

VinRice said:


> You guys have an interesting take on the Melodic Minor scale...


there's a glitch?


----------



## shapednoise (Mar 6, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> You guys have some dope libraries. I may to break the law and partake.


 i hope ya break the law, Lawfully?


----------



## VinRice (Mar 7, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> there's a glitch?



Melodic Minor is completely wrong in the scale quantisation thingy. My copy anyway.


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 7, 2018)

One thing is 100% sure for WaveSkimmer... 
I read from Modwheel's website: "Our plan is to create useful instruments with a unique character, that will not only integrate with your compositions in a striking way, but also be an inspiration for your creative process." 
WaveSkimmer is 100% a great inspiration for creative process!!!
A big bravo for the Modwheel people! 
Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 8, 2018)

OMG!!! The more I work with WaveSkimmer the more I love it! 
You can create a huge number of great pads and drones with it!!! 
Fantastic!!!


----------



## shapednoise (Mar 8, 2018)

Kosta S said:


> One thing is 100% sure for WaveSkimmer...
> I read from Modwheel's website: "Our plan is to create useful instruments with a unique character, that will not only integrate with your compositions in a striking way, but also be an inspiration for your creative process."
> WaveSkimmer is 100% a great inspiration for creative process!!!
> A big bravo for the Modwheel people!
> Thank you guys!!!


SO SO glad to hear it!


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 8, 2018)

Kosta S said:


> OMG!!! The more I work with WaveSkimmer the more I love it!
> You can create a huge number of great pads and drones with it!!!
> Fantastic!!!


Good on you Kosta, thanks for that. Yep, you can do a lot with it, for sure.
It seems like all the effort that went into it was worth it.


----------



## David Donaldson (Jun 24, 2018)

It took a while but was worth waiting for. 
Sound On Sound reviews Waveskimmer in glowing terms.
https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/modwheel-waveskimmer


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 24, 2018)

Good review. You three well deserve all the accolades you receive and more. You know I love you guys. (Boot)


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 24, 2018)

Happy to hear that!
Always fun seeing talented people getting some recognition.


----------



## shapednoise (Jul 3, 2018)

WOOT!


----------

